# How to decide who stays a buck and who to wether



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I really want to get serious about only selling quality bucklings. How do you judge a buckling's conformation and make that decision? I am good at judging adults, but the kids are so dificult!
Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is basically the same way as judging adults, in a smaller package, but you have to put it in your head, top lines and tailheads can move and change with growth. 
The don’t go way off so, if the are really bad, you know they are what they are. 

You want good length, width, big boned, nice heads, good neck line, horn width and of course good scrotum and teat structure.

You can compare others and see quality around 1 month old, is the safest time frame earliest I have found any younger they can drastically change.
By 3 months you see where they are going.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you. I dont know how people judge kids a day after birth, they can be pretty awkward looking lol 
I will be patient. It is hard when you have a waiting list of people wanting updates. I am just not ready to make these decisions. We have 4 bucklings, I am pretty sure I know one of them has potential.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya and agree as to why some breeders price kids just after birth.
They change so much, LOL So some will be over priced, while others may be underpriced. Not fair to buyers. 

I honestly like to wait until they are 3 months old, weaning age to decide to band them or not. 
I made a huge mistake one year and wethered a buck at a younger age and regretted it. He changed a lot after.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

This is exactly why I don't do the waiting list thing, there are just too many factors. Even deciding at 10-12 weeks is tough.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I saw someone had written they automatically band FF's kids. What's the reasoning for that?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Ive heard this also and have wondered why.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> This is exactly why I don't do the waiting list thing, there are just too many factors. Even deciding at 10-12 weeks is tough.


I think this is what I will do next year! Too much pressure to have something available for everyone.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Banding every buck from first time fresheners is because breeder wants to see how mom matures.milks and so forth. Serious breeders only want the best of the best bucks going out to be breeders. Bucks are 50% of the herd so they play a huge part in improving stock


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Banding every buck from first time fresheners is because breeder wants to see how mom matures.milks and so forth. Serious breeders only want the best of the best bucks going out to be breeders. Bucks are 50% of the herd so they play a huge part in improving stock


Thank you for clarifying that. I will make sure to band all my FFs boys. So, what about a young bucks first year of offspring?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Although it can be tough to find home for wethers if you are opposed to meat uses, and a monetary loss, it is perfectly okay to opt not to have any breeding bucklings for sale in any given year! It's not like there will ever be a buck shortage (not that they're all breeding quality.) I think @AndersonRanch decided not to sell bucklings anymore?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Although it can be tough to find home for wethers if you are opposed to meat uses, and a monetary loss, it is perfectly okay to opt not to have any breeding bucklings for sale in any given year! It's not like there will ever be a buck shortage (not that they're all breeding quality.) I think @AndersonRanch decided not to sell bucklings anymore?


Very true and something to think about.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I try to leave mine to mature as much as possible, I have gone to people's homes after a sale to band...
It's really not a question this year, none of my boys are buck quality


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Nope. No more bucks leave my place any more and pretty much for everything you are bringing up. I Get that people want to not miss out on something that is good and they want first choice but I can’t stand the “how much? Why do they not have a price they are 3 hours old” crap or “can you hold these 3 back and I’ll decide by weaning?” Bucks just bring on a whole other kind of drama that I just can’t do. On top of dealing with that selling bucks puts them in direct competition with my stock. A doe with my lines/ genetics will have maybe 3-4 kids a year and a buck can produce a ton. So I decided to just band everything, give the 4H and FFA kids a chance for affordable market wethers and send the rest to the sale. 
I also do NOT do waiting lists any more. I’m sorry I’m kinda turning this into a rant :hide: but a waiting list seems like such a simple thing but there is always someone upset because someone ahead of them picked the animal they wanted. So now when I get messages I will let them know I will send a message when I have them priced, along with everyone who has contacted me and it is a first come. Of course there is a few exceptions for my friends lol 
But for your actual question! Wait as long as you can. The older they get the less drastically they will change. Deposits are nice because it’s pretty much a for sure thing and if not you have a deposit, but I agree I like about 3 months the best as both a buyer and seller, although if I could afford the feed and had room I think a year old would be Golden lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

AndersonRanch said:


> Nope. No more bucks leave my place any more and pretty much for everything you are bringing up. I Get that people want to not miss out on something that is good and they want first choice but I can’t stand the “how much? Why do they not have a price they are 3 hours old” crap or “can you hold these 3 back and I’ll decide by weaning?” Bucks just bring on a whole other kind of drama that I just can’t do. On top of dealing with that selling bucks puts them in direct competition with my stock. A doe with my lines/ genetics will have maybe 3-4 kids a year and a buck can produce a ton. So I decided to just band everything, give the 4H and FFA kids a chance for affordable market wethers and send the rest to the sale.
> I also do NOT do waiting lists any more. I’m sorry I’m kinda turning this into a rant :hide: but a waiting list seems like such a simple thing but there is always someone upset because someone ahead of them picked the animal they wanted. So now when I get messages I will let them know I will send a message when I have them priced, along with everyone who has contacted me and it is a first come. Of course there is a few exceptions for my friends lol
> But for your actual question! Wait as long as you can. The older they get the less drastically they will change. Deposits are nice because it’s pretty much a for sure thing and if not you have a deposit, but I agree I like about 3 months the best as both a buyer and seller, although if I could afford the feed and had room I think a year old would be Golden lol


Thank you. I love all the input! I have so many new ideas floating in my head now. Im totally renewing my policy next year as far as waiting list goes. It has become this huge thing that gives me anxiety. I love the idea of not feeling rushed. 
I have plenty of people that want pets so Im sure i wont have a hard time finding homes for the wethers.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, no bucklings sold here, and definitely NEVER any pack goats. The first are obnoxious and the second never show up. They text you a week later to tell you that they found something elsewhere. I get better prices from meat buyers, even at the auction.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I quit doing wait lists. I will not even call people when I have goats for sale. 
I don't have any problems getting my goats sold. Craig's List, word of mouth, last case: sale barn.
I once had an irate lady threaten me with "You'll never sell another goat in this town!"
Didn't work. But I sure didn't sell one to her.
I have an elderly gentleman with an 8 year old grandson (who has experience with horses, bottle calves & pigs) coming by later today.
They are bringing a dog crate with bedding and have texted me pictures of their fencing. This is the kind of buyer I want.
If they don't pick the already wethered one, they plan to wether whichever one they get because they know what an uncut buck is like.


----------

